# 4 tiêu chí lựa chọn ghế chân quỳ cho văn phòng công sở



## huynhha2608123 (25/9/21)

Xin chào tất cả các bạn trong diễn đàn momreview.vn, hôm nay mình sẽ chia sẻ cho các bạn những tiêu chí cần phải nắm khi lựa chọn ghế chân quỳ cho văn phòng công sở.




Hiện nay, văn phòng công sở ngày càng ưa chuộng sử dụng ghế văn phòng chân quỳ. Ghế lưới Hoà Phát chân quỳ không chỉ là giải pháp tối ưu cho văn phòng mà còn giúp tôn lên sự sang trọng, tiện nghi cho không gian làm việc.

*4 tiêu chí lựa chọn ghế chân quỳ cho văn phòng công sở*

*1. Kích thước ghế chân quỳ phù hợp với không gian*

Các bạn trong diễn đàn momreview.vn nên nhớ rằng, hãy đảm bảo rằng chiếc ghế chân quỳ mà bạn chọn có kích thước hòa hợp với diện tích văn phòng . Vì chỉ khi lựa chọn đúng thiết kế có kích thước chuẩn, không gian làm việc sẽ thoải mái và thoáng đãng. Bên cạnh đó, việc bố trí các nội thất khác như bàn làm việc, tủ tài liệu đảm bảo cân xứng và tiện nghi.




Quy tắc cần nắm chính là không lựa chọn ghế có kích thước quá chênh lệch với không gian văn phòng. Căn phòng nhỏ nhưng ghế quá lớn sẽ khiến không gian chật chội và bí bách. Còn ghế quá nhỏ trong không gian lớn sẽ trở nên lạc lõng và mất đi tính thẩm mỹ.

Hãy chọn mẫu ghế có kích thước vừa vặn với diện tích phòng để tạo nên không gian làm việc chuyên nghiệp và đẹp mắt.  Vì đặc trưng ghế chân quỳ là không thể tăng hoặc giảm độ cao bên bạn cần chú ý đến phần nệm ghế, hãy dựa vào chiều cao của người ngồi để lựa chọn đệm dày hoặc mỏng. Lựa chọn kích thước chuẩn sẽ giúp người ngồi làm việc thoải mái và không bị khó chịu trong nhiều giờ liền

*2. Quan tâm đến chất lượng của ghế chân quỳ*

Ghế văn phòng là một món đồ nội thất không thể thiếu trong bất kỳ không gian làm việc nào. Không chỉ bởi vì nó là nơi để các thành viên trong công ty ngồi làm việc, mà nó còn mang đậm dấu ấn riêng của mỗi công ty.

Sản phẩm có ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến sự thoải mái cũng như sức khỏe của người sử dụng. Vì thế, bạn nên lựa chọn thiết kế có chất lượng đảm bảo.  Để xác định điều đó, bạn nên chú ý đến các bộ phần cấu thành của ghế chân quỳ. 

Lưng ghế, nệm ngồi, tay vịn đi kèm và khung chân phải đảm bảo chắc chắn và liên kết chặt chẽ. Nếu chỉ một trong những bộ phận này không đạt chất lượng, sẽ ảnh hưởng xấu đến quá trình sử dụng của bạn..

*3. Chú ý đến chất liệu ghế chân quỳ* 

Với ghế văn phòng, việc chọn chất liệu sẽ ảnh hưởng đến kinh tế của doanh nghiệp. Chọn chất liệu sao cho vừa tiết kiệm được ngân sách, vừa tạo được sự thoải mái cho người dùng giúp công việc hiệu quả.

Chất liệu của ghế chân quỳ hiện nay rất đa dạng từ da thật cao cấp đến giả da, vải nỉ, vải lưới hiện đại, hay chất liệu nhựa tiện dụng đều được nhiều khách hàng quan tâm. Mỗi chất liệu có ưu nhược điểm khác nhau để bạn so sánh và quyết định.

Thiết kế bằng da không chỉ mang đến vẻ đẹp sang trọng mà còn tạo cảm giác êm ái cho người dùng. Ghế chân quỳ lưới thì khi sử dụng, bạn không phải lo lắng về việc bí thấm mồ hôi khó chịu. Trong khi đó, ghế vải nỉ êm ái cùng gam màu đa dạng. 

*4. Chọn ghế chân quỳ hợp phong cách của doanh nghiệp* 

Cách bố trí văn phòng hiện đại mang đến sự khoa học cho người sử dụng ắt hẳn là điều tuyệt vời nhất. Bởi bên cạnh sự hiện đại, bố cục,  nội thất được lựa chọn và sắp xếp khoa học sẽ khiến người sử dụng có được sự thuận tiện, tiện lợi. 

Khi chọn mẫu ghế chân quỳ, hãy lựa chọn thiết kế có sự đồng bộ với tổng thể nội thất xung quanh, tạo được sự hài hòa và thống nhất của văn phòng làm việc. Sẽ thật lạc lõng và mất tính mỹ quan nếu ghế chân quỳ bị lệch tông so với các món đồ khác.

Đối với văn phòng có tính chất nghiêm túc, bạn nên lựa chọn ghế chân quỳ có tông màu tối. Sắc màu trầm như đen, nâu tạo nên vẻ đẹp thanh lịch và sang trọng cho không gian làm việc. Còn nếu văn phòng thiết kế mới lạ hiện nay, nên chọn ghế chân quỳ mang đến sự tươi mới, năng động đồng thời mang đến sự thông thoáng, rộng rãi cho không gian.

Cảm ơn các bạn trong diễn đàn momreview.vn đã đọc qua bài viết của mình. Hi vọng rằng với những điều mình đã chia sẻ, các bạn sẽ tìm được mẫu ghế chân quỳ phù hợp cho doanh nghiệp của mình. Các bạn có thể mua nội thất văn phòng quận 1 tại: Nội thất Hoà Phát quận 2

Nguồn: hoaphatnoithat.vn


----------

